# cups + usb eingabelayer

## tiktak

Ich hab eben mal Cups installiert, um meinen alten 24Nadler zu reaktivieren. Klang prima, weils dafuer diese PPD-Datei in so nem Onlinegenerierungs-Skript gab.

Ungefaehr eine Sekunde nach dem Starten von CUPS jedoch haengt sich das hid-Layer, oder ich vermute eher ein usb-Layer, (also sowohl meine Tastatur als auch Maus, weil  usb==cool) auf, und ich muss die Tastatur in PS2 stecken zum rebooten...

(Zudem laedt cups zwar parport und lp, aber lp ist unused und in /dev/printers ist nix, also funzt der Druckersupport auch nicht).

Kennt jemand das Problem cups / USB-Geraete? Sieht nach handfestem Konlikt aus.. fehlerhafter Check nach USB-Druckern?? HELP!   :Shocked: 

----------

